# Woodend in Kilsyth



## TotalMadgeness (26 August 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has experience of Woodend EC in Kilsyth good or bad. Potentially will be looking for a nice yard for my horse in this area in 6 or 7 months time. I am looking for things like full livery, all year turnout, use of indoor / outdoor and use of those facilities evenings / weekends (which can be sometimes difficult if its a riding school!).

Thanks in advance


----------



## nikkibee93 (8 July 2016)

Hi, i was up there not that long go and im pretty sure they are full but might be different now. They have different stable areas and stables are a decent size, each block has its own tack room/feed room. They also have like a big pen area that multiple horses share so i assume that area will be cheaper in price. Indoor and outdoor school, again, good sized arenas and they hold shows every now and again aswell. The only think that i would say is the fields arent that great, not much grass and are very mucky and horrible so assume it would be worse in winter. Like i said, they were full but might have space now. My yard is just five minutes from there and its really good  Owner does full,part livery, fields are great and plenty of grass, locked tack room, seperate feed room with hay and shavings/straw on site. Arena is excellent also and the hacking is good.


----------



## Lajc91 (6 March 2018)

@nikkibee93 sorry to hijack an old post but do you happen to know if there is space on your yard?


----------

